# War of the Burning Sky in Smyrna (Atlanta Vicinity)



## Vanuslux (Mar 6, 2007)

*Who: *Me.  I'm 30 years old and have just shy of 15 years of GMing and playing experience with a proven track record under several systems.  
*What:* Anyone with a pulse around here should know that War of the Burning Sky is a d20 campaign saga being published by EN Publishing designed to take characters from 1st to 20th level.  
*When:* Sundays 12pm-5pm
*Where:* My place in Smyrna, GA
*Why:* Because my Sundays are free and the War of the Burning Sky Campaign Saga look pretty awesome judging from the first two installments, which I've already bought and read.  
*How:* If you'd like to take part in this campaign email vanuslux@hotmail.com


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 11, 2007)

*bump*

The start for this has been pushed back since our roommates picked this weekend to move out (they were paid up through the month so I thought they would wait until the end of the month) so there's still time to get in from the beginning of the campaign.  The first session will hopefully be March 18.


----------



## Vanuslux (Mar 20, 2007)

*bumped again*

Still shy a couple of players, so holding off on the start.


----------

